# Resident and Non Resident Tax



## Mattb88 (May 27, 2013)

Hello,

I wonder if anybody can help with my following query

I'm due to start work in Barcelona on 1st July. My company have informed me that as I will be starting after 30 June I will be considered a 'Non resident' for tax purposes until 1st Jan where I will then be considered a fiscal resident.

From what i've read I understand that as a non resident I will be taxed 24.75% at source and will not be entitled to a personal allowance. My questions are:

1. As I will become a fiscal resident on 1st Jan will I receive an automatic tax refund for the prior 6 months where I haven't had a personal allowance, or does this get refunded once I fill out a tax return?

2. If I am classed as a non-resident for tax purposes will I still pay any social security? will I be entitled to Spanish healthcare?

3. My partner and her 7 yr old son are also moving over and I wondered if being a non resident tax payer would be a problem when enrolling for schools?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Mattb88 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I wonder if anybody can help with my following query
> 
> ...


My thoughts;


As soon as you are employed, they will deduct SS payments so you will be covered for health care (having applied and been accepted etc.)
You can't get refunds as far as I know
The 183 days is really just a 'catch all' - after that you are automatically tax resident. However, as your family are with you, then I would say that you are tax resident straight away.

I would suggest asking a tax person (try Spanish law tax and more | Spain lawyers accountants in English | ADVOCO).


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

+starting work on 1st July until end of year is 184 days. I'd worry if they can't count.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

gus-lopez said:


> +starting work on 1st July until end of year is 184 days. I'd worry if they can't count.


and presumably you'll won't be just arriving on the day.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Matt,

Also, for your information it is likely you will be due a tax refund from your UK employment if you are currently employed for the period 6th April until your departure from the UK


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

nikkisizer said:


> Hello Matt,
> 
> Also, for your information it is likely you will be due a tax refund from your UK employment if you are currently employed for the period 6th April until your departure from the UK


But it be declareable in Spain.


----------

